# Korean War Superfortress



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Finished the Monogram 1/48 B-29A Superfortress. I wanted to make this one a Korean War era bird - so I picked up a set of Aeroscale decals. This scheme is "South Sea Sinner" assigned to the 28th Bomber Squadron, 19th Bomb Group, based in Okinawa, Japan. This aircraft may or may not have had a black underside at some point, but I wanted to add this anyway as it makes a nice contrast.

The kit includes aftermarket tires and metal landing gear. Also used "E-Z Masks for the forward canopies (which really saved a lot of time and worked great! This was the first time I used Alclad lacquers. I should have prepared the surface a bit better as the Alclad turned out a bit rough in spots, although it makes it look as if its been around the block a few times.

All in all, I'm happy with the final result. Her size definitely makes her stand out on my display shelf!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks good to me. Those big bombers are impressive when done up nice !


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*BRAVO! * :thumbsup:


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks, not sure how the bug struck me to build this one, but it just hit at the right time I guess!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

She looks pretty darn good to me.....Cheers mark


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Very nice job. These planes are part of history, they had a key role in a lot of missions.... 

Steph


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks, they really were. Funny that the Superfortress was the most advanced bomber of WWII, and within five years or so, they were almost obsolete due to Mig 15s!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice!

That appears to be alot of plane...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like this! Very nicely done!


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks, it definitely is a lot of plane!


----------

